# Are black gills a definite death sentence?



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

So, we weren't able to save Bait.  And now we have a very empty tank on my daughter's dresser, and she is begging for another "friend for Princess" (Princess is her (male, LOL) Betta). So....I have been casually looking, but nobody has really caught my eye yet.... 

but...

I have seen a few fish at Wal Mart and Petsmart (refuse to go back to Petco), that are obviously in bad shape, one was )I think) a blue and green boy, he could still swim, so not as sick as Bait was, but he looked pretty bad other than that... mainly, he spent his time laying on the bottom of his cup breathing rapidly, and his gills were BLACK. And a little bit swollen. Is this something that could even POSSIBLY be reversed, or is he too far gone?  

We actually saw a few fish we liked/felt sorry for, but they all had the black gill issue, so I was just wondering if this is a definite death sentence, or if given clean water, salt, etc, they could have a chance? I don't mind a long shot at all, and I certainly don't regret bringing Bait home, but I would like to know if a fish with black gills/rapid breathing has even a TINY shot?

Thanks you guys!!!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I would call it a long shot, but with clean water and some salt treatment there may be a chance. The black gills are most likely severe ammonia burn so getting into clean water is the best bet. However, depending on how bad the ammonia burn is there may be a possibility the gills are scarred and slightly deformed. Aquarium salt treatment will help with that but you'll need to make sure the fish can easily reach the surface because he'll be relying on his labyrinth organ more.


----------



## Murka (May 12, 2011)

I didn't know black gills were that bad...so appreantly my betta has ammonia poisoning ...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeek! I think I gave a wrong impression. Oops. Black gills are only bad when accompanied by rapid gill movement and difficulty breathing. Your betta may just normally have black gills.


----------



## Murka (May 12, 2011)

Lol, but my betta has black gunky stuff under his gills and red stripes that fade now and then over his gills...? Oh and he has mild fin rot. I think. Got him from a store a couple days ago. I'll be making a post in the 'sick betta' section soon...
:l


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

sure you are not getting mistaken by the beard instead of the gills? my male has red and black beard and red gills 

here:

Somehow my funniest picture is the best one to show you his beard


----------



## Murka (May 12, 2011)

@SillyCone Maybe...Probably. I'll have to check again. That makes sense. =]


----------



## Echo (May 18, 2011)

Louie's a deep blue with blood-red fins, and his flare is an inky blue-black as well, until he shows you his tail and you can see his gills are also a blood red. actually quite impressive.. and intimidating, if you were a guppy..


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> I would call it a long shot, but with clean water and some salt treatment there may be a chance. The black gills are most likely severe ammonia burn so getting into clean water is the best bet. However, depending on how bad the ammonia burn is there may be a possibility the gills are scarred and slightly deformed. Aquarium salt treatment will help with that but you'll need to make sure the fish can easily reach the surface because he'll be relying on his labyrinth organ more.



Thanks!!


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

Is there a chance they would return to normal with proper treatment? Or is the damage permanent?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I think . . . and I'm not anywhere close to 100% sure . . . that the damage is permanent because it's scar tissue that pushes the gills out like that. But he would be able to live a normal life, I think. You would need to dose him with aquarium salt any time he looked like he was having difficulty breathing or even keep him in a very low concentration of salt all the time. 

Try this link. It has some info but it never does specify if this is a pemanent thing.
http://nippyfish.net/sick-betta/gill-hyperplasia/


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you!! That is a really interesting link!


----------

